# 335km/h (208 mph) on the Wangan - in Hippo GT-R!!!



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

As some of you know, we were filming much of the sequel to SKylines & Skyscrapers during all of last week. It's expected to be a 2 1/2 hour DVD - we're very excited about what we shot!!

One of the events, was a top speed run on the Wangan. We'd asked Gio, Owner of Hippo GT-R to do a top speed run. Unfortunately he had to be away on business - so we thought we'd have to just do it in the RX-7 and the Ikeya Formula 550 bhp GT-R....No problem...

Then Gio offered to lend us his car for 24 hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I couldn't believe it. This is a seriously beautiful GT-R prepared by Top Secret and making approx 900 bhp. The spec list is awesome!!!

We spent the afternoon preparing, polishing, thinking of where to place cameras in tunnels, cars, etc. Then at around 2am, went to Daikoku & did the return trip taking in a top speed run on the way back.

Gio's car is an absolute gem. Truly sorted - the acceleration of a 900 bhp street car with all creature comforts is staggering!!

It's a monstrous GT-R with total manners, but at around 5,000 rpm it makes anything else look seriously, seriously slow...At 335 km/h it was still pulling, but I figured as there was a corner coming up with trucks ahead, plus the fact this wasn't my car I was running at 1.7 Bar, time to back off..! 

335 km/h = 208 mph.

Thanks Gio, for making this possible!! All 7 cameras have it recorded perfectly.. Perfect footage (DVD to be released Oct-Nov 2004) :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

Awesome !!

Nice to know it goes as well as it looks.

Great report  

/Steve


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

WOW amazing, and very lucky!!!

well done Gio for lending the car!! 

Im looking forward to seeing the finished DVD


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Awesome car   :smokin:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

The video will be made of 7 different tapes in 7 cameras total. We had views as follows:

Skyline:
Forward facing, over the bonnet.
Speedo & Rev Counter together.
Footage from the rear n/s corner, looking over the driver's shoulder and gearchanges.

RX-7:
Footage looking at the driver and road ahead, camera attached to rear strut brace.
Speedo & Rev Counter together.

Static (In long tunnel):
Camera facing oncoming cars
Camera facing in opposite direction.

Steve Brooks is going to be editting and cutting all our video tapes over the next couple of months. I think we shot something like 80 or so DV tapes in the space of just over a week, so he's got his work cut out for him!

He's a perfectionist though, so it'll come out great. Looking forward to seeing out of the RX-7 (doing approx 160 mph - it wouldn't do more as it's got the huge diffuser - and it's restricted to 165 mph on the ECU anyway) and seeing the GTR dissapear into the distance. Also the footage of the cars coming first, then passing at high speed - caught by the static cameras. The RX-7 was driving pretty quick on the outside lane, then the GTR caught it just by the cameras and left it for dust. The noise in the tunnel must've been awesome...!

The video will take a while to edit professionally (In BBC standard editting suites, no less), but will be well worth waiting for.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Bloody amazing - you nutter!

Ant.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Speechless 

Gio's car is a true monster, the looks with the power to boot. :smokin:

Can't wait to get my hands on a copy of the DVD :smokin:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Great stuff Miguel !

If Gio's awesome 34 doesn't tempt you back to Skyline ownership then i don't know what will lol

208mph on the Wangan is defo on my to do list, must be one hell of an experience.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

I could never give up the RX-7 - it's too much of a hooligan's car, if you know what I mean!
GT-R's are my next soft spot - but it just doesn't make sense to have one AND the RX-7, lol... 

Been trying to persuade our Staff member Gareth to have a Skyline GT-R as a company car (So he'd maintain it and tune it & I could drive it when I want!), but he won't have it....Says he wants an S15 Spec R Sylvia which he'll tune, then beat my RX-7 with.....   

LOL... At least if he doesn't get a GT-R I can beat him on weekends and tease him all week about how slow he is.   

...Besides, he still gets lost on the C1


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

MMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Sounds Wicked :smokin: 
Looking forward to the DVD.


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Top stuff, really looking forward to the dvd


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

> Been trying to persuade our Staff member Gareth to have a Skyline GT-R as a company car (So he'd maintain it and tune it


I'd love to have a job like that. Best fringe benefit there can be.   :smokin:


----------



## Driver (Jul 18, 2004)

Saw the Skyline GT-R dvd and a Top Secret R33 doing 200+mph. Unbelievable when that car passed the camera car that was doing 70 or so.  Like it was standing still!

Miguel, is it better than sex?


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Nothing is better than good sex!!  

And our DVD will be a lot better than the GT-R video, or a handheld shot of a GT-R doing 200 mph - We had totally rock solid cameras of high quality  

But this feature's only a small part of the 2 1/2 hour DVD... There's loads more... I can't wait to see the DVD myself either


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Miguel,

Do you know how much footage is going to be of the UK, Jap car scene?


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Can't wait for the contracting situation to change so I can [hopefully] go back to Japan.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Mostly in Japan. Perhaps 90% Japan, 10% UK. There's so much good stuff we filmed it would be a shame to not show it, but for sure we're going to have to cut some good stuff....

Steve Brooks is the man to ask, from here on, it's his project!

Best Wishes,
Miguel.


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

Put me down for a copy as soon as it is finished, it sounds awesome.


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Miguel - Newera said:


> but for sure we're going to have to cut some good stuff....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could always do a "Kill Bill" and release it in 2 parts


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

yup as miguel says in terms of the filming side of things it was rather more planned than the TS Top speed run .. i want you guys to feel like you are in the car and the only way i could achieve this was by shooting it with as many cameras as possible .. the noise from inside the tunnel is mind blowing. 

in addition to the Wangan Run, there is .. Touge on Hakone Skyline with a whole bunch of GTR's, EVO's RX7's .. that road is amazing ..when i say relentless hairpins i mean RELENTLESS 
The same multicamera set up covers Racing on the C1 Highway, there is full on street drifting , there is a piece about the D1 Pre-season day, the Big X Extreme display team (moto x and D1 drivers including lots of interviews), then there's interviews with HKS, Veilside, JUN .. TAS2004 and a WHOLE lot more .. 

The cars some of the tuners showed us will make your eyes pop out .. one of the cars is so secret we aren't allowed to do anything with the footage until 
october .. as far as i know another car we were shown hasn't ever been shot in detail on film ..


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Will you be including any footage from the Brampton meet Mr Brooks?


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

indeed .. it will all be in there


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

AWESOME ... i'm ready to place my order now. Brooksie - it's a shame you couldn't do Bolney in the end mate ... but sh1t happens.

Gio ... fancy lending your car to someone in the UK mate ?  Seeing as you're so generous !! Seriously, that was one HELL of a nice gesture you did by lending someone your pride and joy ! Top man.


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

What region is the DVD? If it can play in region 1 DVD players and is in NTSC format I'll buy one  (both the old one and this upcoming one)


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Looks like a must have.

Can anyone tell me if I can only order nr1 online or can I get it at a specialized shop over here in Holland?


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

The current video S&S can be ordered through www.neweraimports.com

S&S is not NTSC Zone 1 compatible, although it can be watched on most modern PC's with DVD player. 

The sequel is expected to be all zone compatible!


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

I will be honest Miguel... i watched the first video and was... Well a little bored.. No offence but it seemed to me just to be a long promo for New Era... Which is well deserved... I have seen the cars that you have hand picked and i know they are mint... But it wasnt that exciting... I have seen Option/Best Motoring and loads of other dvds... I got a set of Grip DVD while in LA and they were awesome... Some great fun stuff... Top Speed, Touge, Drifting, Shows, Street Racing etc... Really worth the cash...

Looks like you are pulling out all the stops with the new dvd... I am sure this one will be well worth the wait... Get some Touge and Sideways action in there...  

Some footage of REAL Japanese Street Racing would be VERY good...

i hope i dont sound harsh and i dont want to promote seriously dangerous driving but... Well... If iam going to pay £20 for a DVD i want to watch it more than once and go WOW every time i watch it... Look for instance at the second Stockholm film... Naughty i know... But exciting and breathtaking, amazing driving...

I am sure something like that with Skylines, Evos etc would sell in lorry loads...

Just my POV...

:smokin:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

The new one will be a collectors item. You may get a fleeting glimpse of my car in it


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

I thought you said that you were only taking the car for a photo shoot, Miguel! 

Just for the record, I want to Thank Miguel very much for taking care of my car while he had it and his professional demeanour throughout the whole process. He's a great guy to work with and, with his passion for this type of thing, will no doubt put together a sweet video! :smokin:

Also, Thanks to everybody for all the kind comments.  

Cya O!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

hipogtr said:


> I thought you said that you were only taking the car for a photo shoot, Miguel!
> 
> Just for the record, I want to Thank Miguel very much for taking care of my car while he had it and his professional demeanour throughout the whole process. He's a great guy to work with and, with his passion for this type of thing, will no doubt put together a sweet video! :smokin:
> 
> ...


"You have been clocked at 335 km/h - by our patrol car. Do you have anything to say?"

 Erm, yeah - well - with the propensity of this GT-R car to drink officer, I had to go and fill it up see..... Then I found myself getting lost on the Wangan! It got worse, as I got lost a little on the C1 after wards... As the car went so blindingly quick, I forgot to look at the speedo! Was I really going that quick? I thought the trucks were driving a little slow  
Sorry Officer, promise I won't do it again, honest guv!  

Seriously Gio, it's the Newera Productions team that's got you to thank!!! Not a lot of people would lend their 900 bhp car to someone they'd only met once before (Dave a.k.a BEAN also offered to lend his as he couldn't be there that night, but we didn't have enough drivers to drive his T88 turbo'd GT-R).

Well (Officer), there may be another time in the future   ......
....Zooms away before the officer can peel off the gaffer tape from the number plate..

Bye!!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

hmmm. 
Gaffer tape - that seems like a good idea.... :smokin: 

I can't believe that Gio's car was pulling 335 with maybe 2000 rpm to go....simply extreme!!
The amazing thing is that you can cruise around in Tokyo traffic with it all day too, with the aircon on and some great tunes.
Awesome all-round car  
(Just needs a bigger wing  )

Thanks to Gio, Miguel, Steve and everyone else concerned with making the DVD - I for one am confident that I'll want to watch it several times....


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

If this was filming for the sequel, where can we get the original ??

Also as others have mentioned, I assume you'll let us all know when it's available to purchase this new volume ??

Well at least I know my wheels will go that fast when the rest of the car is up to it  

Nice work :smokin:


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Miguel - Newera said:


> ...(Dave a.k.a BEAN also offered to lend his as he couldn't be there that night, but we didn't have enough drivers to drive his T88 turbo'd GT-R)....
> 
> 
> Bye!!


  ahh...you didn´t have enough drivers...of course...
I´ll give you my mobile number in case you´ll need a driver again some time  

must´ve been amazing to rush through wangan at 335. Nagate once said that their customers cars are restricted at 350 kph, so with 2000rpm´s to go you could hit that, but take a picture of that!

Can´t wait for the DVD


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

gio it was good to meet you  

a huge thank you for lending us the car as well   

to say i was a little nervous driving the car through tokyo just after you'd handed me the keys is an understatement !!!!! ... 

Both Bean's and Gio's cars are truly fantastic .. they really are what tuned Skylines should be


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

hipogtr this is the first I've heard of your car and it sounds a car to be admired (and paid homage too  ). Top job making it so extreme but docile. 208mph what more can you say!

Miguel et al always true professional(s). Looking forward to the dvd. Dedication and spirit like this does lifts community, damn wish I lived in Japan and participate in these fun and games. You've talked about the RX-7 winning your heart after the R33 GTR you had but could you elaborate on this (I know it's always subjective).

Top job!

Envious and Jealous
Parm


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

some pics .... 

two very cool cars about to "go to work"  










THE R34  











this very special SCOOT Rx7 will hopefully be doing something similar to Gio's car if all goes to plan  .. 











the noise of the SCOOT car is just incredible .. it sounds exactly like an F1 car :smokin:


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

class pics.....and if you've got any more of the oily bits you know were to put them!




BlueFin said:


> .....
> 
> Miguel et al always true professional(s). .....


and to you brooksie!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Today we received some sample pics from our other photographer, Russell Gander (There's much better ones in store)!

They're pics taken of Hippo GT-R at Hakkone, where Gio was driving it, along with 13 other cars - all was captured on video - with the best parts to be on the DVD.... Probably some of the best roads within an hour of Tokyo, although remember Japan is 65% mountains, so there's loads of great roads (That's why they make such cool sports cars)  

Gio's car is one awesome GT-R... The definition of impressive when the throttle's mashed!!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

*Just looked at the clock*

I've been looking at those pictures for the last twenty minutes ...


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Gio, have you still got the standard gearbox in that beast? I think Miguel might have shaded a few more months off its life!
My Trust box is all back together again with new (upgraded) reverse gear pair, 5th and 6th. You should have seen 6th, the dogs had 45 degree chamfers on them from end to end! Also now has a diet of Redline Heavy Shockproof in there, will be interesting to see how it performs!
335Km, pah! 400Km here I come! 
DaveG


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

This one is superb, squatting out of a corner!

http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v336/Miguel-Newera/NE_GTR900_4.jpg


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Have you changes the wheels on your RX7 again Miguel?

Looks good as always but that GTR.... ...its something else, what a beast.

Ant.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

You've talked about the RX-7 winning your heart after the R33 GTR you had but could you elaborate on this (I know it's always subjective).
Parm[/QUOTE said:


> I could probably write an essay here, but I'll try to resist and just write something relatively short..
> 
> The RX-7 has an inherently light engine (The 13B is a tiny power plant, for the power it can make). Makes a lot of sense on a sports car, as weight doesn't like to change direction per se...
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

AJFleming said:


> Have you changes the wheels on your RX7 again Miguel?
> 
> Looks good as always but that GTR.... ...its something else, what a beast.
> 
> Ant.


Yeah the Hippo GT-R looks the "mutt's nuts" doesn't it!!!

I've still got the BBS LM 18" alloys, but couldn't get the SR rated tyres in 18" size, so I got myself a set of super lightweight Mazdaspeed MS-01S's - really for track use).
I can't help wanting to use these SR tyres on the C1 (The fastest cars use them, so gotta beat them!)...though I re-fitted the BBS's with normal street tyres on the rear for Hakkone - so it would slide for the cameras...

Done lots of stuff to it, most special being with the suspension... Nishiki's bespoke Bilstein Coilover setup is to die for - It's Soooo sorted now!).

You'll have to come to Japan sometime and experience it, Ant!


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Cheers for the reply Miguel.

[QUOTE...The main reasons the RX-7 wins my heart though, are the beauty of the RX-7 FD shape....[/QUOTE]

Couldn't agree more. I remember the first reports when the car arrived in the UK and Mazda UK thought they were damaged due to the curvature of the roof. The car is a personification of Kylie Monogue, (petite with a cute bum!)  


[QUOTE....Oppps. turned into an essay. I'll stop here and get my coat. Posting about an RX-7 on the GT-R forum's probably not a good idea!  [/QUOTE]


I think that's what is so good about this forum that there is appreciation of all cars, and not blinded by shear obsession to the point of arrogance!

Parm


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

RX7's generally are liked most places, but no-one is ever brave enough to own one!

Have seen a few over here where bodyshops have filled in the roofs now though


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

more pics  




















White Re-Amemiya Car ... 










Bespoke "Chrome Hearts" interior of the RE-A car 











oh and me with the keys to Gio's car


----------



## Stoneswe (Jun 17, 2004)

*Can't wait for this DVD to be available!*

Already have the GT-R DVD, that ones nice - but this one looks even better!  Have just watched the preview - you've sold one to me when it gets out. It's not to easy to find these kind of movies in Sweden (except for the 'Getaway in Stockholm-series'), believe me.  


Good work lads!


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

the preview you watched is for the last film !! we haven't released a trailer for this one just yet.


----------



## Stoneswe (Jun 17, 2004)

OK, my misunderstanding, so the one I watched is the one already for sale? Then I probably messed up and it's another GT-R movie I have. Then I have to by both of yours!    

Cheers!



brooksie said:


> the preview you watched is for the last film !! we haven't released a trailer for this one just yet.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Miguel,

Sounds fantastic - 200mph+ is a serious sensation and one I've recently been introduced to. Everything suddenly becomes Millenium Falcon style.
Look forward to the DVD.

Cem

p.s. Now take out a banner ad


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Doing stuff like making these films is what living is all about.
We worked flippin' hard for 10 days to shoot the stuff we had scheduled, but loved every minute of it. 

We've pulled out all the stops for this DVD. I hope to god it sells well, so we can afford to make another. The interesting thing is we have already filmed the best stuff we thought we could, so to better it... Well, if this one sells well, perhaps the top tuners will put on some more amazing stuff for us. We were blown away last week by what we were allowd to film..!


....As for RX-7's - I heard an A.A. inspector once went to one of the Importers we supply to inspect some Rexes... He reported each RX-7 had a warped roof... I could have slapped the plonker!!    

People believe too much pub bar stool talk about RX-7's... They're far better than people imagine... Brooksie's had a tuned Skyline from us, after his 1st RX-7. Now he's sold the Skyline and is about to receive his 2nd RX-7 (RE Amemiya Bodykitted example). 

I had a GTR V-Spec but it got abandoned after I bought the RX-7..  
Don't get me wrong, Skylines are awesome cars. RX-7's give more involvement. 

Right, that's it - I'm off for a drive to cool down.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Well said mate. RX7 engine rebuilds start at £2000, GTR's about £5000-6000.
Still my favourite of all Japanese cars (the RX7 that is) and the S2000 is also one of my favourites as a more economical sports car. I love the GTR's and once seriously tuned they are unbelievable but for thrills the RX takes a lot of beating.

Ant.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

*Size matters.....*


















This is a 13B rotary engine - the hand in the picture is right up close to the engine to give you some idea how tiny it is. This tiny engine makes c420bhp with the aid of a TO4S turbocharger.

Ant.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Yeah Ant - But your hand's HUGE!!   

You should tell us why you managed to blow the RX-7 engine....Naughty, naughty!!


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Its not my hand  

Well I think a sticky wastegate caused it to overboost and then POP went the rear rotor. Oh well, atleast it is very cheap to rebuild.

Ant.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

AJFleming said:


> This is a 13B rotary engine - the hand in the picture is right up close to the engine to give you some idea how tiny it is. This tiny engine makes c420bhp with the aid of a TO4S turbocharger.
> 
> Ant.


What are you, a model for The Fist Of Adonis


----------



## Sneezy (May 3, 2004)

wow !  

amazing, and the still had 1500 rpm left 
so that would come down to 360km/h? :smokin: 

well cool from gio that he lend you the car! not many people would do that!


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Can we pre order this DVD?


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

http://img78.photobucket.com/albums...NE_GTR900_4.jpg

Anyway of getting a larger copy of this photo? Its unreal!
Defo be buying this DVD.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

We prefer to make the DVD and then release it - In case there are any unforeseen delays, we'd rather not take people's money now.

It will be ready in time for Christmas watching... Dunno if your mother will like the high speed stuff on public roads though.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

ATCO said:


> Gio, have you still got the standard gearbox in that beast? I think Miguel might have shaded a few more months off its life!


Yep, Dave. You wouldn't believe it but I've still got the factory Getrag on board - its holding up remarkably well. Having said that, after the last session at Hakone and the highway pulls, I'm wondering how long my luck will hold out.  

Cya O!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Blow Dog said:


> Miguel,
> 
> Sounds fantastic - 200mph+ is a serious sensation and one I've recently been introduced to. Everything suddenly becomes Millenium Falcon style.
> Look forward to the DVD.
> ...


Cem,

I heard some time back - there was a thread about your top speed run. Can you post a clicky, please?


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

I've got a copy his story here that I posted on SDU for people to enjoy.

http://forums.skylinesdownunder.co.nz/showthread.php?s=&threadid=35680


----------



## Fafifugno (Jul 13, 2004)

Miguel - Newera said:


> As some of you know, we were filming much of the sequel to SKylines & Skyscrapers during all of last week. It's expected to be a 2 1/2 hour DVD - we're very excited about what we shot!!


       

I WANT THIS DVD !!!!
I must have this !!!!
   


Bye 

Andrea from Italy

P.S.: Perhaps I'll test a Mazda RX-7 (LHD) with "only" 266 hp


----------



## Fafifugno (Jul 13, 2004)

Miguel - Newera said:


> As some of you know, we were filming much of the sequel to SKylines & Skyscrapers during all of last week. It's expected to be a 2 1/2 hour DVD - we're very excited about what we shot!!


There are other DVDs like this ?


Andrea from Italy


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

canman said:


> I've got a copy his story here that I posted on SDU for people to enjoy.
> 
> http://forums.skylinesdownunder.co.nz/showthread.php?s=&threadid=35680


Awesome story Cem! Felt like I was in the 993 GT-3 RS beside you as I read it..

During the video shoot week, Brooksie & I were chased by a police car on the Wangan - in my RX-7.
I slowly pulled away from a police car doing a steady 110 km/h in the middle lane.... I was doing around 125 to gain some distance. Gareth was following in the Ikeya Formula R32.

After a couple of kms the Patrol Car switched on his beacons and accelerated towards us. The moment I saw the red lights, I figured I had a choice... Stop and get a lecture and perhaps a fine, or change down & bury the throttle and show his some flames from the titanium exhaust.

Steve giggled at first as we left him behind, but went silent as we picked up speed..  

Had to stop a few miles ahead to pay a toll and saw the red roof lights approaching in the distance. As soon as we'd handed over the 600 Yen toll, we deafened the toll booth operator as we floored it into the tunnel ahead towards Daikoku futo. That was the last we saw of the red lights and we cruised at around 200 km/h all the way from there. 

Gareth stayed a discreet distance behind the cop car - meeting us at Daikoku Futo. Apparently the Jap Jam Sandwich switched off his lights and continued cruising after the toll booths. Police are sensible here, I guess - :smokin:


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Awesome story Cem! Felt like I was in the 993 GT-3 RS beside you as I read it..
> 
> During the video shoot week, Brooksie & I were chased by a police car on the Wangan - in my RX-7.
> I slowly pulled away from a police car doing a steady 110 km/h in the middle lane.... I was doing around 125 to gain some distance. Gareth was following in the Ikeya Formula R32.
> ...


Sounds Like Tokyo Xtreme Racer 01










:smokin:


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

class  :smokin:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Miguel - crazy dude, there's a DVD there waiting to happen! Oh wait...

Cem


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

And just to think, Miguel, I thought you were a responsible guy. LOL!  Cool story. :smokin: 

Cya O!


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Steve giggled at first as we left him behind, but went silent as we picked up speed..


erm yes .... lets say it was an experience  ..... particularly approaching the toll booth trying to get money the money ready .. i was all fingers and thumbs  ...


----------



## demondiablo (Sep 10, 2003)

hi miguel.
nice motors will invest in the dvd


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

There's nought like a thread hyjack...  PM would have been more appropriate, I think.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Miguel - Newera said:


> There's nought like a thread hyjack...  PM would have been more appropriate, I think.


Demondiablo - Thanks for editting your last post


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

evenin all  

just thought you guys might like to say a few pics of Charlie who is presenting the DVD  .. we shot the links at billing last weekend  

There'll be a downloadable preview released in a few weeks ....


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Good thread this. Missed it while I was back home

Gio...so I was thinking...I have to do another article on your car....when can I pick up the keys?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Steve,
Maybe next time you could get Charlie to do the driver interviews ?


----------



## Gareth-Newera (Jul 21, 2004)

Hi All, 

Im not sure that those pictures really do her justice. Heres a couple of better pics of Charlie, enjoy.




























Gareth.


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Have been looking forward to this DVD for ages now, now I'm really looking forward to it


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

a must buy just for the peice of ass that presents it


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

lol, goes to show, how not many of you have had girfriends that look like that


----------



## Stoneswe (Jun 17, 2004)

Liam said:


> a must buy just for the peice of ass that presents it


A must for the BEAUTIFUL WOMAN that presents it!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

'RIGHT' its offical im moving over to a rex from my liner. Miguel, thanks for the inspirational speech. Now how do i build a 600bhp rex


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

davew said:


> 'RIGHT' its offical im moving over to a rex from my liner. Miguel, thanks for the inspirational speech. Now how do i build a 600bhp rex


get the following

Pig Iron
Sticky back plastic
throw it in the engine bay and drive


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

DCD said:


> Gio...so I was thinking...I have to do another article on your car....when can I pick up the keys?


When's the deadline?  BTW, saw your ride on the new wheels after D1 - awesome!

So, who knows Charlie? Finally, the DVD looks like its worth buying!  :smokin: 

Cya O!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Pig iron eh! sounds too technical for me


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

"I'm watching this DVD for the cars dear .... honest !"


----------



## Gareth-Newera (Jul 21, 2004)

Dino, shes my Girlfriend.

Must be my charm not my looks!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Simply stunning... The car! The car!


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

Gareth-Newera said:


> Must be my charm not my looks!


yeah i thought that


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

hey! wheres our copy? hehehe.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

hipogtr said:


> BTW, saw your ride on the new wheels after D1 - awesome!


Thanks Gio! But I still don't know what attracts more attention, the car/wheels or the gaijin driving

Garteth...good to know shes your girlfriend, but I never asked?

Dino


----------



## Gareth-Newera (Jul 21, 2004)

So you didnt...in reply to Gio, was what i meant to say!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

oh right...


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

The internet teaser will be released this week  

details to follow


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

brooksie said:


> The internet teaser will be released this week
> 
> details to follow


hehe - can't wait. :smokin: 
Any idea of the release date of the full thing Steve ?


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

I WANT I WANT that dvd 
ive just got the GTR dvd,came the other day,am gonna watch it when i get home and then probably play GT3 for a few hours hooning one of my skylines or RX's around various tracks(some of us are too young and too poor to own the real thing )


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

all i can say is "soon" at the moment m8 ... don't want to give an exact date in case it slips 

S


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

*FAST, EAST & EXTREME TRAILER*

cem


----------



## Sneezy (May 3, 2004)

i just watched the trailer, and i must say : it looks damn nice!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

That looks superb!!  

Congrats to the team as that just looks seriously good!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

downloading as we speak 

just curious - what's the best way to order a copy for us Jap residents? It's easier for me to transfer the money to another Japanese bank account than to the UK. And a DVD that'll play on Jap spec DVD players would be a good idea also


----------



## japmobiles (Nov 15, 2002)

Looks quality - I cannot wait!


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

THAT VIDEO IS MEGA!!! GOT MY JUICIES GOIN!!! IIIIIIIIII


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

AWESOME!!!!!
Need to buy this one!!!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Excellent work Steve...trailer looks great; can't wait for the next 120 minutes to come out


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

AWESOME VID!!!  :smokin:


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

Dave you have PM


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

I'm like so famous :smokin:


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

lol phil


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Looks fantastic. Will be putting my order in for sure.

Awesome work Brooksie !


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

will be ordering this too.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

brooksie said:


> Dave you have PM


Thanks! PM read


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

WHERES OUR COPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Great clip! Something to add on the Christmas wish list  Gio's skyline that is  

Well done Newera

Gerry


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Wow... that looks awesome. Talk about a professional presentation! Can't wait for the full DVD! :smokin: 

Cya O!


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

any engine piccys of the mentioned r34?


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

If you ask Hippo GT-R (It's his car!) he may have some he can send you.
The engine bay's a work of art... !

If Gio hasn't got one, I can get one off one of our photographers, as they have some. It even smells lovely, but you'd have to come to Tokyo to take a niff!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

yUkz2daIZZO said:


> WHERES OUR COPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hi Yukio,

We'll be sending you some copies when the DVD's are printed from the end of November. We haven't forgotten you guys. 

Are you coming out to the Trackday @ Tsukuba on 18th November? The Silver R33 GT-R that loves to go sideways will be most enjoyable there! 

Challenge you guys to a laptime race... My 2WD RX-7 V Any of your 4WD GT-R's...!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Challenge you guys to a laptime race... My 2WD RX-7 V Any of your 4WD GT-R's...!


Only if you take the brakes off your car Miguel


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

You guys have 4 pots and Brembos, and so do I. Fair's fair now...lol.
It's going to be a lot of fun at Tsukuba. Sure you guys can't make it? Will you let Gareth in his S15 and I have all the fun to ourselves? 

The more's the better...! 

We'll even have Charlie there as our Umbrella girl & secrt weapon just to distract the other drivers


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Would love to take the car out there in it's (hopefully) more responsive guise, but there is no way it will be ready  
Still hope to actually see you there though


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Dave,

Yeah, I hear you're having a mother of a 2.8cc engine built.. Excellent!!!!
But can understand why you can't attend a trackday, of course!

Does your post mean you'll be there on the day? Will be nice to see you, M8


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

4 pot Brembos - not just ANY OLD 4 pot Brembos though are they Miggsy? 


Ant


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Yeah, just some 'lil old innocent F50 brakes. They're not that big!


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Still a bloody cheat. 

The other RX7 will be great to watch I cant wait to see it (disapear in my rear view mirror) no only kidding - I will need YEARS and YEARS of practice to get my driving as good as yours mate.


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

Miquel...can i ask what really big power rx7's are there around in japan? always liked these cars just never actually seen some mega powered ones..


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

The quickest ones are in Aus & US. There are some psycho quick ones in Japan though!!

Ant.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Flattery will get you nowhere, mate!!!!!

Am looking forward to putting your Rex and our UK project car together next year, assuming they're ready on time. 

Am on the lookout for another set of F50 brakes now, but if you keep the AP 4 pots with Carbon Metallic pads, your brakes will have quite a lot more bite than the Brembos.

But my RX-7 will bite too, lol.


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

ant..what plans have you got with yours?


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

550 bhp RX-7's are about as much as people tune them, perhaps more for drag racing, but that's straight line stuff, which is not what the RX-7 shines at.... !

Remember though, a 450 bhp RX-7 is probably as quick as a 600 bhp GT-R in a straight line. Less weight is like free horsepower.


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

cheers miquel..they are deffo one of the best looking cars out there


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

See our website for more details on our car....

Some of the Rotary cars have well in excess of 1000bhp in US and Aus.

I can testify a 450bhp RX7 FEELS much quicker than ANY skyline I have driven and I have had some quick ones. There is a magic about them that no other Japanese car has.....

Ant.


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

i have to admit i have driven a standard one and that felt quick..love the interior especially..it did feel twitchy though..lol


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

after viewing ur website..can i have that white one?..lol


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Hi Dave,
> Does your post mean you'll be there on the day? Will be nice to see you, M8


Hey Miguel,
Yes I'm planning on going up there on the day and see you guys 
(and hopefully will help to run in my engine  )


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Dave...I'll be there. Hope I can finally see your car


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

I wish I could come - the problem is I absolutely HATE flying, not scared of it, it just makes me feel horrible!!!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

OD on sleeping pills...you arrive nice and refreshed


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Thats a good idea!!

Ant.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Like Mr.T...I ain't getting'n no plane


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Ant,

Im not a great fan of flying but you have 12 or so hours in the damn thing so you will just have to get used to it. After 4 or 5 hours its fine. Valium may help a little


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Just make sure it's not cattle class.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

DCD said:


> Dave...I'll be there. Hope I can finally see your car


Well, apparently the new engine is now in the car at least - not ready for a while yet though - they need to mod the exhaust and intercooler set ups amongst other things. Old engine is being prep'd for shipping.
So I'm hoping that I'll have it before the 18th Nov - otherwise you'll be out of the country again.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Ant, you really must come to Japan someday. I'll try to show your friend Paul a little bit of "why" you need to come to Japan, when I meet him this weekend.

Cool!! glad to hear you guys will be there! Shame your car won't be ready to run this time, Dave - but there will be other times, no doubt! Nishiki run trackdays every 2-3 months. Very friendly bunch of petrol heads too!

BTW, there's also a tuner's battle on, at Tsukuba 10th December, where some 70-80 different tuners will fight it out for the quickest lap. We're planning to be there to film this, in order to start putting together footage for the sequel to Fast East & Extreme.

Try to join us, guys - this is going to be another very cool event, no doubt!!


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Cem, 

Depends what airline you travel with! I know that JAL is pretty bad but when i whent with Lamb, Simon Sideways and Jenny from RC Developments we used BA and we had superb leg room. Even managed to catch a bit of sleep. 

Gez


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Ant,

Follow Miguels advice!!! You must go. A lap round the C1 with Miguel is a memorable experience in the FD. God that car handles well. 
I held on a few times aswell lol

Gerry


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

This is my RX-7 in it's latest guise. Will be pushing it hard at Tsukuba.    

Pictures courtesy of DCD, who took them last week at Inage.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Ant, I hate flying too - can't stand being kept enclosed in a seat, but it's just about bearable if you fly Virgin - Watch films, eat ice cream and play games.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Dave...fingers crossed then  

Miguel...I'll definetly be at Tsukuba on the 10th of Dec. Should be a very nice day of lap time braking! I'm sure the HKS TRB2 will brake the 53 barrier!


----------

